# Question about pedigree—is this concerning?



## GoldieMom20 (Dec 9, 2020)

The sire of one litter we are considering has the following in his lineage:

His “grandparents” were half siblings, with the same sire, different dam. There are 4 total generations, not including the sire of this litter we are considering.

Genetic health testing checks out—I’m still sorting through the rest, as I’m new to poodle puppies.

We will probably try to go meet the sire and dam soon, but haven’t done so yet. They are bred first for health and temperament, supposedly!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

GoldieMom20 said:


> The sire of one litter we are considering has the following in his lineage:
> 
> His “grandparents” were half siblings, with the same sire, different dam. There are 4 total generations, not including the sire of this litter we are considering.
> 
> ...


If this is a breeder that completes all OFA recommended health tests and the dogs have multiple generations of show or performance titles, it would not bother me much to have a bit of line breeding in the pedigree. My dog has a bit in his own pedigree.

If this isn't a breeder who is showing their dogs in conformation or sport, I think it's more likely due to lazy breeding and I would see it as not great.

You can always ask the breeder what their views on it are. As long as you are polite and tactful.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

This is a short explanation from an older thread here. This quote is from a member who is a breeder.


cbrand said:


> Linebreeding gives you more consistency in a litter. It allows you to double up on all the same characteristics for better or for worse. It is a way to firmly set structure, movement and temperament in a line. It was also a way, back before genetic testing, to see if your line carried a problem.


----------

